# Mexican Squirrel Hounds wrestling



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Hopefully nobody clicked on this expecting some hot new breed, more of a joke name we made up for them. Figured I should take some pics, October is the month we got Jersey (five years ago, she's 7) and the year after that we adopted Nero, he's five now. Ripley's been here a little over a year and she's 3. Gypsy is the cat and she's been here forever ish. 

Pretty much how the dogs work, Jersey doesn't want to be involved in Nero and Ripley's shenanigans , don't mind my sweet blanket, thanks to Ripley we can't have nice things. 


































Crappy shot but I never get my cat in a picture that close to the dogs, she hates them









This is just funny because the dogs aren't allowed on our chairs or couch but whenever we leave she jumps up there and sleeps, now she's gotten to the point where she climbs up if we even look like we are planning on leaving, my b/f covered her up with his robe so she was comfy. 









Ripley and Nero after a workout









Nero's environmental allergies, this was a couple weeks ago so they are clearing up a bit since it's freezing up









We've officially got all the dogs on raw now, plus 2 ferrets and 1 cat and here's my new freezers!


----------

